# Need Help Identifing a few bikes



## DRozell (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm trying to identify a few bikes that are coming up at an auction this weekend. I'm trying to do some homework ahead of time since I am just starting to learn about older bikes. So far I've figured out the black one is a Monark Super Deluxe but don't have a clue on the rest. Usually I have at least a partial side view to work from but just seeing a rear rack (even though it is a great clue) makes a photo search a little more difficult since most photos are side views. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## rhenning (Oct 1, 2012)

The one on the left and the middle are Murrays or clones.  Roger


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2012)

The one on the far right looks like a JC Higgins with rack and springer.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2012)

Correct. The far left is what looks like a sears murray "solar flite" not worth much say $50.
The middle is a ladies Eldorado with just the single headlight switch...if the light works go no more than $125...if not working...about $80.
Good luck on the others but a nice collection of bikes.
Jd
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRozell (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks for all the help*

The one on the far right is a JC Higgins Color Flow, I have not figured out the year yet.

Thanks for the info on the other bikes too.  I've found what I needed for both. Still don't know about the red one.

I have my eye on another bike at the sale (Sears Spyder) but thought I better do my homework on these bikes too. For the right price I might have to bring more then one bike home.

Thanks all for the help,
Dennis


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2013)

*need help*

they all look nice.hope you were able to get them all at a nice price.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 15, 2013)

JD, you beat me to the Huffy, the logo on the rear rack was obvious to me.

Would like to see full views of the Higgins for sure.


----------

